# Are We Starting To See A Hay Shortage for 2017?????



## VA Haymaker

We are tentively sold out of hay. I've got a second cut of mixed grass Timothy hay and that's it until Spring 2018.

The hay inquiries for us have been off the chart. No one is getting much of any second cutting. First cuttings for most were late due to rain. One customer of mine said he knows another hay producer and he hasn't made a square bale this year, all rounds as there just hasn't been enough hay.

What's it like in your neck of the woods? Are we starting to see a hay shortage - one that will jump start 2018 hay sales?

Bill


----------



## Teslan

Hay buyers on a couple Facebook hay pages are talking about hay shortages here in Colorado. Hay prices are edging upwards. Kinda reminds me of 2011. But we haven't really been in a drought. Plenty of irrigation water, but before last week very little rain. Plus drought in SD, ND, and Montana is putting pressure.


----------



## FarmerCline

Here there is an over abundance of over mature hay and rained on hay but the premium quality stuff is going to in short supply. Yields have been very good with the abundance of rainfall (too much) but getting it baled before it got rank and not getting it rained on has been the problem. This has resulted in a market that is flooded with average quality mature and/or prewashed hay which isn't going to be worth much. The good to premium quality hay is in very short supply.


----------



## somedevildawg

Same here.....


----------



## ozarkian

My cutting yields were lower than normal. !st and 2nd cuttings are sold and gone. Unusual for this time of year. Hopefully a 3rd cutting will get me thru winter. Advertised prices around here are a little higher than last year. Hopefully they will trend upwards closer to winter.


----------



## rjmoses

I just sold out the last of last years hay---which I couldn't sell last year!

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay

Hay price is about 50% higher here then last yr.The SD dry area is about 100 miles from me and gets worse the farther west you go.I had best crop ever last yr tonnage wise but was lowest price it's been in a long time.Getting dry here now so It will be a shorter crop here also.

Had some brokers call with low ball offers.They are trying to make a killing on it.#+*&@ Brokers.

Some guys going to custom feed stock cows here from the drought area.Just talked with a neighbor that might take 500 pairs and dry lot them until they have some feed again out west next yr??


----------



## JD3430

It's so abnormally COLD and RAINY here, I cant believe we wouldn't have a hay shortage. 
10 day forecast shows not 1 day above 80 and lots more rain. Should be HOT-in the 90's !!


----------



## Teslan

JD3430 said:


> It's so abnormally COLD and RAINY here, I cant believe we wouldn't have a hay shortage.
> 10 day forecast shows not 1 day above 80 and lots more rain. Should be HOT-in the 90's !!


We have been below 80 and rainy with 80% humidity since last Thursday. Odd weather. Normally now our irrigation water is even running short.


----------



## Uphayman

Big time shortage of quality dry hay here. Just can't get a break from the rain. Driving around the area, windrows are turning " fifty shades of gray" !!!!!!!!


----------



## 8350HiTech

There might be a shortage of quality hay in this region but as long as there's a shortage of farm income I'm not sure if it's going to matter. The mid Atlantic hay market still seems very soft.


----------



## Tim/South

There is some talk about yields being low around here.

My yields are good. Just trying to find a dry window to make hay is our problem. I just finished the first cutting.

Rain forecast for the next 10 days. Very unusual weather for Alabama this spring and summer.


----------



## DLCC2

Tim/South said:


> There is some talk about yields being low around here.
> 
> My yields are good. Just trying to find a dry window to make hay is our problem. I just finished the first cutting.
> 
> Rain forecast for the next 10 days. Very unusual weather for Alabama this spring and summer.


What part AL are you in ? In St. Clair county all we have had is over mature hay that usually gets washed. Luckily, I've only had one field get washed but thats been bc I'm to chicken to lay a bunch down or was forced to get it up a little early. Makes me wish I had put a preservative applicator on my round baler this past winter. The only large quantities of hay that have been put up is in balage but if you dont have a silage baler and a wrapper or access to one you have to tough it out.

Tyler


----------



## Tim/South

DLCC2 said:


> What part AL are you in ? In St. Clair county all we have had is over mature hay that usually gets washed. Luckily, I've only had one field get washed but thats been bc I'm to chicken to lay a bunch down or was forced to get it up a little early. Makes me wish I had put a preservative applicator on my round baler this past winter. The only large quantities of hay that have been put up is in balage but if you dont have a silage baler and a wrapper or access to one you have to tough it out.
> 
> Tyler


We are in north Jefferson county. Pretty much the same weather you describe.

I still have a good bit of hay in the fields. Barely get it baled and the afternoon showers come. When the rolled hay is dry enough to haul, I am cutting another field.

Guess we just play the cards we are dealt.


----------



## PaMike

8350HiTech said:


> There might be a shortage of quality hay in this region but as long as there's a shortage of farm income I'm not sure if it's going to matter. The mid Atlantic hay market still seems very soft.


Just heard another local amish dairy selling out as soon as the silo is empty...me things the hay market is going to be soft for a while...not everyone can sell the cows and crop farm...


----------



## endrow

I have been hauling to hay auction lately because the number of loads per sale backed off a bit .I t is amazing loads come to Lancaster Pa from NJ. PA. MD. and now Virginia regularly .. We had a half decent hay market here in Lancaster Pa but it is doomed as soon as the price goes up within 5 days the guys flood it out and it crashes.. A 1.75 ton load of fancy hay bring s $325 per ton so 4 guys bring tractor trailer loads of the same stuff . yep some Amish guy milking 38 cows wrote a check for $560 for a load of hay . Now we got 4 loads of the same hay 18to 20 tons each . What is the likely hood of bidder and second last bidder coming to the sale next dav and buying 4 loads of the same hay for 6 to $7000 per load.


----------



## PaMike

endrow said:


> I have been hauling to hay auction lately because the number of loads per sale backed off a bit .I t is amazing loads come to Lancaster Pa from NJ. PA. MD. and now Virginia regularly .. We had a half decent hay market here in Lancaster Pa but it is doomed as soon as the price goes up within 5 days the guys flood it out and it crashes.. A 1.75 ton load of fancy hay bring s $325 per ton so 4 guys bring tractor trailer loads of the same stuff . yep some Amish guy milking 38 cows wrote a check for $560 for a load of hay . Now we got 4 loads of the same hay 18to 20 tons each . What is the likely hood of bidder and second last bidder coming to the sale next dav and buying 4 loads of the same hay for 6 to $7000 per load.


I agree 100%...buy whats the best crop alternative? So low prices force some big hay guys out...whats paying? Not corn, not wheat. I guess beans are Okay....


----------



## shortrow2

'16 carryover is gone, so is '17 crop minus what I've kept to feed this winter. I'm not a big producer, but there's been no trouble selling anything this year.


----------



## swmnhay

Customer just cut his usual 100 ton order in half.Feeding bean hulls to replace the fiber in ration.

Looks like I have another 50 ton to sell.


----------



## PaMike

No shortage here...Looks like GOOD, REALLY GOOD HAY, will bring some pretty nice money, but anything else will be $100/ton...


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef

Not a shortage of hay, but a shortage of qaulity hay. Rain in May and June kept grass growing and tractors off the fields. Lots of mature high tonnage mid july first cutting done by us.


----------



## haygrl59

Here in the Midwest, there were drought areas and overly-wet areas. Some producers were having a tough time putting up any decent quality hay (one guy was only able to get one cutting for the whole season) and with others, the yields were way, way down. We sold all of our big round bales and the neighbor's by October 1st, a record for us. Our small squares are steadily selling but we think things will be picking up quickly as folks start waking up and realizing there may be a shortage this year as they start looking for their winter supplies. I have had customers telling me over and over that their regular hay guy is sold out or "sold out from under me" the hay that they were promised. Just recently had a guy come from Indiana and small squares grass mix are selling for $7-$8/bale already. Then another customer was telling me that mediocre hay in Texas was selling for $11/bale. Not sure what part of Texas that was but he was thinking of sending some hay west to family out there. I got this confirmed by another customer that said good hay is short in Texas too. This might be the year we sell out. We aren't a big producer--about 60,000 small squares this year. Even the regional auctions are reflecting the uptick in the market. Maybe its a soft market over in the East but it seems to be whole different ballgame here.


----------



## Tx Jim

Hay shortage in Texas is out west. There's no hay shortage in N Central Tx where I live. Neighbor bought some fertilized,sprayed Coastal 4X5+ rd bales delivered to his place for $27.50 per bale.


----------



## swmnhay

Hay price jumped $40-50 a ton the last couple weeks here at hay auction


----------



## Lewis Ranch

No shortage of junk hay in north Texas but you won’t find very much high quality hay. I have over 1000 rolls of what I call filler hay, no weeds just no protein either. On the other hand the square bale barns are all empty. Sold out before first frost. Turning customers away every day..


----------



## Tx Jim

Lewis

I agree as a whole hay quality is low. I know 3 different sq bale hay producers here locally that have barn full of sq bales last time I talked to them.


----------



## Teslan

swmnhay said:


> Hay price jumped $40-50 a ton the last couple weeks here at hay auction


i was told the other day that my worst hay is much better then what is at the auctions now and that the auction prices are almost up to the price of my best hay. I don't go to auctions so I don't know if it's true, but if it's true that must mean there is a shortage of all hays because the best is all bought up so that leaves the lower quality.


----------



## swmnhay

Teslan said:


> i was told the other day that my worst hay is much better then what is at the auctions now and that the auction prices are almost up to the price of my best hay. I don't go to auctions so I don't know if it's true, but if it's true that must mean there is a shortage of all hays because the best is all bought up so that leaves the lower quality.


There is alot of grinder hay at auctions here.There is alot of feedlots also.A few dairies that pick off the better loads at the auctions for a few dollars more is all typically.Alot of times dairy hay only brings 20 a ton more then med quality hay here.

There is always some junk hay also at auction that brings decent money for what it is compared to the other hay.

I havent brought a load of hay to auction for 12-15 yrs .Might have to this winter??


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Tx Jim said:


> Lewis
> I agree as a whole hay quality is low. I know 3 different sq bale hay producers here locally that have barn full of sq bales last time I talked to them.


I rolled the last two cuttings off my square meadows. It could have went in a square but I hate to sell sub quality hay in a square


----------



## somedevildawg

Lewis Ranch said:


> I rolled the last two cuttings off my square meadows. It could have went in a square but I hate to sell sub quality hay in a square


Ya, I can't do it....may squirrel a deal, work to hard to get em


----------



## Farmineer95

Lack of quality hay by me. Eastern WI.
We didn't have 3 days without rain till July 20.
Nice 1st was up to 180/t,quality 2nd some over 200.
Gonna be out of 2nd tomorrow. I'm small beans but don't know many by me that sell hay with no animals of my own.


----------



## deerezilla

Dairy quality alfalfa is easy to sell even feeder hay in Oregon I have over 200 semi loads going out. But orchard grass might as well burn it I had 2500 ton to sell only sold 800 ton. I’m so glad I ordered that 8 bottom switch plow. In my area alfalfa is king easy to sell all.


----------



## Teslan

If it doesn't start snowing in the mountains here there will be a shortage in 2018. If it doesn't rain much or snow here on the plains the demand will go higher due to a lack of pasture. I guess there is a shortage in 2017 now. I'm all sold out.


----------



## endrow

deerezilla said:


> Dairy quality alfalfa is easy to sell even feeder hay in Oregon I have over 200 semi loads going out. But orchard grass might as well burn it I had 2500 ton to sell only sold 800 ton. I'm so glad I ordered that 8 bottom switch plow. In my area alfalfa is king easy to sell all.


Yes see the shift, here my cousin has this saying, the Veterinarian that said horses should not eat alfalfa: He died .


----------



## mlappin

Almost sold out of first cutting beef cow hay, sitting on 50 bales of premium first cutting hay for horse customers. Not even trying but already selling 2nd, 3rd, and 4th cuttings right out of the barn.

$75/bale for later cuttings, you come and get it.


----------



## cjsr8595

Our second cutting yields were much weaker than what i call a normal year. It was roughly half. With that being said i have enough hay to get me through the winter, but the lack of second cut hurt my selling potential last fall.


----------

